# CLEANING UP AFTER



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have discovered a new tool for cleaning (yourself) up after a hard day of working on your rail road. 

The Dawn Dishwashing Liquid people have made this product calld DAWN DIRECTFOAM. It comes in a SCAHOOCHIE SCAHOOCHIE bottle. ( one with a hand pump on top) 

It is great for washing you hands after working on your RR. It takes off grease and dirt. It is Dishwashing liquid with a foaming dispenser. It is really great. 

And..........It is gentle to your hands./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif ( Your soaking in it)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Go-Jo with pumice. Jerry


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When I worked with the millwrights at a local paper plant, we would clean our hands in a 45 gallon drum of 5 weight oil before washing them. The grease and dirt would settle to the bottom. 

I always remembered this trick and after working on greasy British motorcycles I would clean my hands with ordinary clean motor oil before washing up.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been using regular Dawn liquid dish soap for years and to get the really stained arteas of my hands I use a Scotch Brite greenie to exfoliate the skin, careful not to scub to hard, and remove the stained area.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

"SCAHOOCHIE SCAHOOCHIE bottle" 

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

JJ, you kill me..


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

i use liquid detergent mixed with sand. 
that gives a paste, similar to those used by mecanics.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wait for everything to wear off! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I just wait for everything to wear off! 8)


that would be no option for me. - i don't like to be banned to sleep in the shed.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Generally I use a pumice based soap like Go jo or Lava after wiping down with varsol/deisel for grease, or denatured acohol/acetone for PVC glues,oil based paints and dried urethane products /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif ..... however some of it just has to be worn off /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif .... 

like purple PVC primer, blue/red marker dye for field sprayers, and hand rubbed wood stains.... 

But if you work with your hands every day it's not like it's the first time...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I work with my hands....And they look like they have been through two wars and a county fair./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

The latest slashing came for a hose clamp. To quote our english friends WHAT A BLOODY MESS. 

I have a bar of Lava Soap that has been siting on the window sill for over a year if not longer. I can not get a good lather with that soap so it can do it's work 

This stuff comees out in a foam. You wash your hands with the foam then add water and it cleans up real good. 

I have to becarefull what I let go down the drain as I have a Septic tank. The wrong stuff in there could add a un-wanted water fearture to my layout.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

"I have to becarefull what I let go down the drain as I have a Septic tank. The wrong stuff in there could add a un-wanted water fearture to my layout. " 

J. J., I agree with you there, my upper loop runs right over the septic drain field.


----------

